# Better Pics Of The Union Glashutte



## tertius

Like it says a couple of much better pics of the Union Glashutte ...




























Greatly improved (mainly due to better light) over my first effort with this watch.

Also first pics using a watch stand - 3 for Â£1.99 on the 'bay! Think they came to less than fiver including delivery from HK.


----------



## mrteatime

great shots, and cool watch.....like that


----------



## jasonm

Very crisp indeed.....


----------



## Mrcrowley

Superb.


----------



## djgg

Outstanding photos , I think the last photo is the best .

I wish i could take photographs of your standard .


----------



## tertius

djgg said:


> Outstanding photos , I think the last photo is the best .
> 
> I wish i could take photographs of your standard .


Thanks very much - a tripod and a macro lens are the two essestial items imo. A light tent helps but you can certainly manage without.


----------



## Alexus

Super pics. Right on the button.


----------



## MilSub

Fantastic pictures - very sharp detail

Superb watch, I do like that watch ..


----------



## PhilM

Excellent photo's


----------



## JonW

Very nice! Does the UG have a small crystal over the date? It looks like it in the pics..


----------



## tertius

JonW said:


> Very nice! Does the UG have a small crystal over the date? It looks like it in the pics..


Yes I think there is indeed a small crystal set below the dial over the date.

Its obviously very hard to tell as you are already looking through one layer of glass, but the reflections under a bright lamp make me think its the case.


----------



## adrian

Great pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Service Engineer

They've got to be the sharpest pictures I've seen so far. Excellent.


----------



## justin tt1

great picture, stunning watch


----------



## rb26inside

Very nice!


----------



## Guest

Great shot ,super detail


----------



## Race2theredline

Echo all the earlier comments, pictures do the watch justice.

R2TR


----------

